# salt + 1/2 stick butter?



## Julio (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello,

How much salt does a 1/2 stick of butter have? I currently have 3 sticks of un-salted butter and I would like to make sugar cookies. The recipe that I want to do calls for 1/4 teaspoon of salt. I want to know how much extra salt I need to add so the cookies taste better.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 2, 2010)

According to this article it varies quite a bit.  How much salt is in salted butter?  I would just go with the amount the recipe calls for.  It if specifically calls for salted butter, you could add a pinch, but I think you will be fine making it with the amount it calls for.  

Barbara


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 3, 2010)

Julio said:


> Hello,
> 
> How much salt does a 1/2 stick of butter have? I currently have 3 sticks of un-salted butter and I would like to make sugar cookies. The recipe that I want to do calls for 1/4 teaspoon of salt. I want to know how much extra salt I need to add so the cookies taste better.



Unsalted butter has no salt and is almost always used for baking... This allows you to control the amount of salt in your recipe... So if your recipe calls for 1/4 tsp of salt add it, as your butter is unsalted...


----------



## Julio (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Everyone,

The recipe does not say if it's salted or un-salted butter.

A Month of Cookies - KitchenDaily


----------



## frozenstar (Jun 3, 2010)

I think I'd go with unsalted butter because you already have a 1/4 salt in your ingredients. ..


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 3, 2010)

There are about 1.25 teaspoons of salt in a pound of Land O Lakes butter.  I mention the brand because the salt content varies among brands although this seems about average.


----------

